# Bahia Trinidad Short Churchill Cigar Review - It Is That Good!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the price of this cigar,it is one the better smokes on the market. Rolled a bit loosely, it burns well, if a little fast. The flavors of spice ...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Short Churchill Cigar Review - It Is That Good!


----------

